# Much needed vacation!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys!
Been gone for weeks and this is what's keeping me busy. 
Where was I, you ask?
Mini-herping, trekking and skinny-dipping atop a mountain stream in the southern region of the Philippines! 

Enjoy!



















Me and my local guide lol














































My cam had a smudgy lens at this point so the photos are a bit cloudy lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Jealous!! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It is! Feels like i'm in a Lord of the Rings or Game of Thrones realm lol


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

That looks way better than my vacation was! The beach with both my kids and my husbands family...


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm seriously jealous of you right now. I was born in Baguio in the Philippines, and I've never been able to go back since I was adopted. Thanks for sharing the pictures, it looks beautiful there!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> That looks way better than my vacation was! The beach with both my kids and my husbands family...


Oh, i'd trade my vacation anytime for the beach lol. I'm a born surfer haha!



lilsurfergrlsp said:


> I'm seriously jealous of you right now. I was born in Baguio in the Philippines, and I've never been able to go back since I was adopted. Thanks for sharing the pictures, it looks beautiful there!


Geez, really?! Remember my thread with the beetles? That's at my resort house in Baguio which explains the pine trees lol

You should so come and visit. Baguio is so bustling now


----------

